# Where have all the flowers gone? 2014



## cda (Dec 30, 2014)

http://www.metrolyrics.com/where-have-all-the-flowers-gone-lyrics-peter-paul-mary.html

So do we need to PM some missing posters???

such as Peach, ActionJackson00 ,  Mac , etc,

and the lady whose husband fell down the stairs???

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/search.php?searchid=521976

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/members/list/


----------



## north star (Dec 31, 2014)

*= + =*



cda,

Her screen name was "* oldred* ".

There are a lot of MIA's from the Forum !........Maybe that should be

Missing From Action [ MFA ].    :mrgreen:



*= + =*


----------



## conarb (Dec 31, 2014)

The Journal of Light Construction has a similar thread going, speculating a holiday slowdown, but as here a lot have been gone for a long time.  I have to wonder if this age of Internet fora is breaking down as some have gone to Facebook where they can congregate like-minded people and keep others out, it seems political/religious differences create constant infighting, look at fire people on our old Bulletin Board and their sprinklers, where have they gone?  It seems here that disability activists have taken over driving others away. On the other hand maybe it's the problems on an international scale, economics, war, racial strife, that have made these concerns pale in significance.

It's not just this forum, it seems like all fora have become platforms for activists and true believers, driving others away.  Most fora, including this one, try to keep religion and politics out, but codes have become political, we have a Green Party and we have a Green Code, inspectors are enforcing political beliefs, that is disquieting to say the least.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 31, 2014)

Or just the normal ebb and flow of any medium, folks stagnate, lose interest, new blood comes in..........


----------

